# Your user name thread.



## Popsyche (Jul 8, 2006)

What does your user name mean? I'm sure there are some interesting stories out there. If your user name is your real name, then how about the description under your user name?

(Sorry if this was done before, I couldn't find it!)

Popsyche is an obscure reference to a Howard the Duck character that controlled minds by sheer bullshit. I was dubbed this by my friends in high school.

How about you'all?


----------



## Scott (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine....?

I don't think I need to explain either one really


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jul 8, 2006)

http://quiz.ravenblack.net/haxor.pl


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> Mine....?
> 
> I don't think I need to explain either one really



Nope! But you do need to watch out for that syrup burping cat of yours!


----------



## nyck (Jul 8, 2006)

nyck is basically Nick, my name.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine is an anagram of Najtsob.


----------



## Scott (Jul 8, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Nope! But you do need to watch out for that syrup burping cat of yours!



Man, you guys can't let even ONE drunken statement slide, can you?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> Man, you guys can't let even ONE drunken statement slide, can you?



with piss.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Mine is an anagram of Najtsob.


Uhh... what's a Najtsob, fart nocker?

Seriously. 




Mine is because, well, I like dark wolves, I guess. *shrug* No real meaning. I've always liked wolves. Maybe "liked" is too tame a term. "Obsessed with", that's more like it. And black wolves are like OmG, teh k3wl3st.

 I just really like wolves, and I'm a big proponent of wolf conservation and reintroduction into their native habitat. They're magnificent animals, and I feel a sort of spiritual kinship with them. The wolf, along with the raven and the mouse, are in fact my Native American totem spirit guides. But 'The Dark Mouse' sounds a little silly, don'tcha think?


----------



## Michael (Jul 8, 2006)

MAWD are my initials and Dyson is my last name.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 8, 2006)

garcia was my last name before my step-father adopted me. And 3441 are the last 4 of my old cell phone number.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine evolved over years of gaming... Some of my friends just started calling me Buzz.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 8, 2006)

I love the Ibanez JPM and my name is Dan


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Actually it's an anagram of Stanjob.

I couldn't think of anything less gay than Stanjob. Sorry.

I kind of like "The Dark Mouse." My Cherokee name was Running Bear. Why do I have a Cherokee name? I dunno, just have a lot of respect for the tribes who lived here before white men.

On some sites, I'm known as "bostjan64," because my employee number is 64.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 8, 2006)

< Surprise, that's me.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Shannon, what about your old user name?


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2006)

Shannon said:


> < Surprise, that's me.



I'm so tempted to change your username to "Fagnozzle" right now. 

I'm CQ7String like everywhere else that I'm not just Chris. I think it's pretty self explanatory. I have a seven inch cock (around) and I wear thongs.  

Hey, it works for manowar.


----------



## Michael (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> I'm so tempted to change your username to "Fagnozzle" right now.


----------



## Angels Holocaust (Jul 8, 2006)

iced earth rules and the song "angels holocaust" is too epic. just sounds cool too.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Shannon, what about your old user name?



Revsharp777

Rev = My nickname
Sharp = My last name
777 = An obvious Ibanez Universe reference


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 8, 2006)

My name is Eric and I am from Ohio. I know it's awfully creative.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Rev as in rev and engine or as in reverend?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Actually it's an anagram of Stanjob.
> 
> I couldn't think of anything less gay than Stanjob. Sorry.
> 
> I kind of like "The Dark Mouse." My Cherokee name was Running Bear. Why do I have a Cherokee name? I dunno, just have a lot of respect for the tribes who lived here before white men.


----------



## Jason (Jul 8, 2006)

My username here used to be xtranscendedx and it is everywhere else too. The x's on the end have no meaning i use them because transcended is normally taken already. Transcend means to go above and beyond to persevere. To me it kinda means to never give up and always try your best and give 110%


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Who else changed their user names? Leon? Metal Ken?


----------



## Jason (Jul 8, 2006)

David and shawn and maybe donnie and steve did too


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, Steve. Changing names gets confusing. Anyone want to trade names for a month or two?  That would be really weird.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, it's a bit long so I'll try and sum it up. I was dating a girl from Colombia, so she was kinda dark. The first time we got hot and heavy shirts came off and she started cracking up....I said WTF??? and she told me "OMG< you're so white you glow in the dark. If you were a super hero, they'd call you Nitelightboy" Then she told all of her friends who spread the word around school, and it's stuck ever since


----------



## Scott (Jul 8, 2006)

Me too


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 8, 2006)

That's awesome, NLB.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> Man, you guys can't let even ONE drunken statement slide, can you?



Possibly if you had only made one drunken statement that was so damn funny. But dude, you are a veritable fountain of drunken funniness, and your cat, sir, is a fountain of regurgitated syrup!


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2006)

.jason. said:


> David and shawn and maybe donnie and steve did too



I was being followed... it needed to be a little more inconspicuous.

Who said that? Stop looking at me!


----------



## Scott (Jul 8, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Possibly if you had only made one drunken statement that was so damn funny. But dude, you are a veritable fountain of drunken funniness, and your cat, sir, is a fountain of regurgitated syrup!




I aim to please


----------



## Shannon (Jul 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Rev as in rev and engine or as in reverend?


Rev was short for Reverend. I grew up in Houston until I moved to a really small town in Kentucky for my teenage years. With long hair & a penchant for copious amounts of metal & black clothes, people started calling me The Reverend. Later, it shortened to the Rev. It just stuck.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> I aim to please


----------



## Shawn (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> I'm so tempted to change your username to "Fagnozzle" right now.
> 
> I'm CQ7String like everywhere else that I'm not just Chris. I think it's pretty self explanatory. I have a seven inch cock (around) and I wear thongs.
> 
> Hey, it works for manowar.


^


I used to be Flobanez, still am on Jemsite. Flo from my band name Flothru and Banez from Ibanez obviously. Now I am just Shawn.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 8, 2006)

TheReal7.....

years ago when I finally got my UV777PBK, I was tryign to sign up a yahoo account. I wanted [email protected] but it was take. So I tried EVERY combination of 7's Seven's and VII's i could and no go. I got PISSED off and typed, iamtherealseven and bamn. It went through. So ya..eventually got shorted to TheReal7.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 8, 2006)

I posses the most \m/ tele alive and I was born in 1990.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 8, 2006)

It's based after the Sony D-E990/D-EJ915 CD player. The first one with G-Protection \m/

lol...it's because everybody was like "omg don't use your real name" (this was like back in 00 or so) so I came up with this. I'd used some other names before it but I wanted to make a new one for forums that weren't gaming related. It stuck, lol.

I also either go by "Project" and "enthauptet," but enthauptet is beyond badass being the past-tense form of "enthaupten" which means to behead auf Deutsch.


----------



## giannifive (Jul 8, 2006)

My name is John and my friends starting calling me Johnny 5, like the robot from the Short Circuit movies. At the time I had a friend who spoke Italian who called me Giannini 5, and it just got shortened to Giannifive. It's funny, because on some forums people think I'm Italian, despite my mad English skills.



Chris said:


> I'm CQ7String like everywhere else that I'm not just Chris. I think it's pretty self explanatory. I have a seven inch cock (around) and I wear thongs.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine comes from "Emperor of Smirnoff"  I'm kinda "vodka-man" for all my friends


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

^ Sweet! I never guessed that.

I should be Absolutjan


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 8, 2006)

Edit: Well since Chris was awesome enough to change my name, my username is based off the red/blonde mix of hair in my beard giving it a flame look.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jul 9, 2006)

giannifive said:


> My name is John and my friends starting calling me Johnny 5, like the robot from the Short Circuit movies. At the time I had a friend who spoke Italian who called me Giannini 5, and it just got shortened to Giannifive. It's funny, because on some forums people think I'm Italian, despite my mad English skills.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha

dude, my friends call me johnny 5 too.


----------



## Hellbound (Jul 9, 2006)

Well obviously from looking at my avatar it's pretty obvious that I am a Hellraiser fanatic. Clive Barker is my favorite horror novelist and Hellbound:Hellraiser is my favorite Hellraiser movie....and of course I've definately got alot of skeletons in my closet so I know I'm bound for Hell sooner or later. I don't know not long ago when I started joining guitar message boards I couldn't think of anything and Hellbound just seemed perfect to me. So there you have it.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 9, 2006)

Your Majesty

Well, if you know anything and everything about *Dream Theatre*, you'll know where the term *'Majesty'* originates from. My favourite progressive band, inwhich all members are *PROG GODS *to me.This band so owns me. \m/


----------



## giannifive (Jul 9, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> dude, my friends call me johnny 5 too.


Awesome! The name really stuck after one friend starting singing my name to the tune of Beethoven's fifth: John-John-John-John... John-John-John-John...


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 9, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> It's based after the Sony D-E990/D-EJ915 CD player. The first one with G-Protection \m/
> 
> lol...it's because everybody was like "omg don't use your real name" (this was like back in 00 or so) so I came up with this. I'd used some other names before it but I wanted to make a new one for forums that weren't gaming related. It stuck, lol.
> 
> I also either go by "Project" and "enthauptet," but enthauptet is beyond badass being the past-tense form of "enthaupten" which means to behead auf Deutsch.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 9, 2006)

No thought was put into my username, fairly random. I just thought it sounded kinda funny. Most of my online aliases are obscure villian names, usually from video games such as Ninja Gaiden or from cheesy 80s cartoons. I like it better than just being like GtrDude69.


----------



## Regor (Jul 9, 2006)

Other that 'just' being my name spelled backwards, there's actually a story to it.

Back in H.S. I used to play RPGs like D&D and whatnot. Well, one of my buddies wanted to try a Star Wars RPG, so I had this character and I couldn't think of any good names. So I went with my name backwards. And turns out it was one of the best jobs of being 'in character' I've ever done in any RPG. So the nickname stuck with me.


----------



## Naren (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, I've already explained my user name like twice on this board before, but I think I'll do it again.

Back in 1996, I was designing my own video game that was supposed to be the ultimate RPG ever. It was a pretty awesome game with an insanely complicately storyline. I worked on it for about a year until I just quit and thought the story was too damn good to just scrap, so I started writing the novel. I continued writing the novel until about 2001 or so. The novel had a really cool character in it named Naren (not the main character, though), who happened to be my favorite character (he was kind of evil, though). So, when I played any video games where no name was given for a character and you had to enter your own, I thought "Hey, I'll put in Naren." I did that for a while. Around 1999, I joined my first internet forum. My first name wasn't Naren, but was some insanely long absolutely ridiculous name. But, every forum after that, I just used Naren. When I translated and subtitled some films for another site, at the beginning it'd say "Subtitles/translation by Naren (Eric Fetterman)"; In fact, the user handle for the software at work (I work at a video game company) is "Naren." I recently found out that Naren is actually an Indian/Sri Lankan male's name. Never knew that. Thought I made it up. I used to have it as my MSN IM screenname and a Japanese person saw it and thought it was Japanese (a colloquial form of "Narenai"). So, that meaning is possible too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 9, 2006)

My name is self explanitory. My name is Ken, i'm fucking metal. It actually came about because a friend of mine, Joel from insane guitar, said it in passing while reffering to me, so i decided to use it. it kinda has a 'ring' to it. 

I used to use Hate Breeder, cause i used to like Children of Bodom waaay too much but i grew out of that lol. I just use Metal Ken on everything now. Another one i like to use for emails was imeddie, Iron Maiden reference, and "Control Crisis" sometimes, if i dont feel like using Metal Ken.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well mine comes from my teenage years. I wanted a hotmail address and wanted to show how metal I was, so I figured the metalfiend part had a good ring to it, and the 666 just made it more . I just can't be arsed to think of anything less immature, so it gets used pretty much everywhere. One or two places I've dropped the 666, but I kinda like the cheese factor. All good metal is cheesy right? I mean, look at Megadeth & Iron Maiden. Great bands but pretty cheesy.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> My name is self explanitory. My name is Ken, i'm fucking metal. It actually came about because a friend of mine, Joel from insane guitar, said it in passing while reffering to me, so i decided to use it. it kinda has a 'ring' to it.
> 
> I used to use Hate Breeder, cause i used to like Children of Bodom waaay too much but i grew out of that lol. I just use Metal Ken on everything now. Another one i like to use for emails was imeddie, Iron Maiden reference, and "Control Crisis" sometimes, if i dont feel like using Metal Ken.



What about your Jemsite handle?


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 9, 2006)

My name is Oguz and i have a 286'er 

Just type Oguz286 in google, and a new world opens before you.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a sevenstring guitarist in a band called Ablick.

7stringofablick


----------



## Drew (Jul 9, 2006)

I blame my parents. 

Actually, it was my ski team in high school who first shortened it from Andrew to Drew, because I told them I really had no preference between Andrew and Andy. Then a math teacher of mine picked it up, and it kinda stuck. It fits, I guess, I don't really see myself as an Andy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2006)

Popsyche said:


>


lol, your true colours show when you choose a username


----------



## Mind Riot (Jul 9, 2006)

Mind Riot is a song off of Soundgarden's Badmotorfinger album. I'm a big Soundgarden fan, and when I started registering for online forums I thought it had a nice ring to it. It's a great song too.


----------



## Berger (Jul 9, 2006)

Just my last name nothing fancy. 

Nicknames I use to use, tend to already be used on other forums...so I've just decided to go with my last name


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine comes from the Christian Death (greatest goth band ever except for possibly Fields of the Nephilim) song 'Romeo's Distress'. As it's one of my favourite songs ever, I use it for all my online names.
Only one person has ever figured out what it means without any hints...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Drew said:


> I blame my parents.
> 
> Actually, it was my ski team in high school who first shortened it from Andrew to Drew, because I told them I really had no preference between Andrew and Andy. Then a math teacher of mine picked it up, and it kinda stuck. It fits, I guess, I don't really see myself as an Andy.


 
I never realised your Drew was actually a contraction of Andrew. Drew is definitely cooler.


----------



## Nats (Jul 9, 2006)

my name is natalie, and 'Nats' is my nickname


----------



## David (Jul 9, 2006)

before it was david, it was uber_shredo_manifesto, because I like shred, and pretty much everything shred related add's 'o's to the end of words, and ends in manifesto, I thought I'd spoff off of the cheesy stupidity.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nats said:


> my name is natalie, and 'Nats' is my nickname


oooh nice guitars :3


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 9, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> What about your Jemsite handle?



Thats also Children of Bodom related, but really obscure. 

"Shakma" was what the keyboard player's name was when he got plastered (kinda like Cornholio is Beavis when he gets wired)... He had several shirts that said "Beware of Shakma!" or something to the effect. I thought it was totally hilarious and i used to use it at LAN parties when playing FPS games.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, mine is a play on my name. All my friends call me T-baum and this is a guitar forum so use of a tremolo term seemed apropriate. As in dive-bomb so I combined the 2...not that I think it was a pretty big secret


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2006)

When i first registered at Jemsite I tried to use 10 Dead babies on a Stick, but it was too long. I decided that as 7 is my favorite number, that i like elves (and actually want to be one, a poison elf (Drew hayes) type elf, not the gay ones i LOTR) (hence the trees reference) and added Dying to it to make it more metal as 7 Trees sounds like a username off of an eco warrior discussion forum.

As for the babies on a stick... well, that's another story


----------



## Nats (Jul 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> oooh nice guitars :3


awww, thanks


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> As for the babies on a stick... well, that's another story


 
We're listening...

It's not related to those "dead baby" jokes is it?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> We're listening...
> 
> It's not related to those "dead baby" jokes is it?


Possibly, but I think that was my first screen name. I wanted to come up with something suitably wrong, and thought that the image of babies skewered on a stick like chicken livers on a bbq would suffice. And then added 10 to the beginning.

Not more interesting than that I think, but I can't exactly remember the origins of it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

That really doesn't surprise me with you.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, my user name is the name of a My Bloody Valentine song. I'm so indie it hurts :S


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 10, 2006)

I like chuck norris.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

I like sleeping. You usually find me laying Dormant. I'm also a wanker.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 10, 2006)

Delfino = Italian for Dolphin
Pie = English....for Pie.

Delfino Feroce is also a nice car I hope to one day own  

Pie is a food beverage, arguably at its best when filled with a fruity filling, preferably apple or blueberrys.

"Nuts for Sluts" - 'nuff said...well actually no...I mean I am nuts for sluts, not "I sell nuts for sluts"


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Delfino = Italian for Dolphin
> Pie = English....for Pie.
> 
> Delfino Feroce is also a nice car I hope to one day own
> ...



I will now forever see you as Dolphin Pizza. Mmmmm ... endangered Pizza. 

Sorry to pull you up on it but a beverage can only ever be a liquid. 

Pedantic? Me? Never!


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

Everyone always called me Mikey, since I look like I'm 16 when I'm 24. Then my novia started to write it Mykie since she thought it was cute, so it sorta stuck, so that is how I spell my name. I could spell it Mykol or something like that.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Sorry to pull you up on it but a beverage can only ever be a liquid.
> 
> Pedantic? Me? Never!



I knew there was something fishy about it when reading it back to myself lol.

what about, "Pastry-based delicacy available with many fillings"? lol...


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> I knew there was something fishy about it when reading it back to myself lol.
> 
> what about, "Pastry-based delicacy available with many fillings"? lol...



Sorta, but pizza is also a pie and not pastry-based , how about something round that you eat when your having a drunken bomb fire party with all your friends and the band that is playing sucks so you throw beer bottles at them for fun. Man I had a fun weekend.

mmmmmmmmm pizza


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> I knew there was something fishy about it when reading it back to myself lol.
> 
> what about, "Pastry-based delicacy available with many fillings"? lol...



 I like that. Although many an English Pie filled with gelatinous goo and all matter of pig arse and cow shin may not be as close to a delicacy as we would like to think. 



Mykie said:


> Sorta, but pizza is also a pie and not pastry-based , how about something round that you eat.
> 
> mmmmmmmmm pizza


 
In England a Pizza is never a pie. We have a whole seperate field dedicated to tasty but disgustingly awful bad for you pies.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

No Pie can ever beat a Chicago Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris said:


> I have a seven inch cock









Mine is a collaboration of the book "Lords of Chaos" and one of my favorite bands Kult Ov Azazel.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 10, 2006)

I got this handle from Toshiro Mifune, in a round-a-bout way. I used him for inspiration for an original character _named_ Toshiro in about 1999-2000. I used the name for a hotmail screen name, and eventually as a handle on Jemsite and Harmony Central. I haven't been able to ditch it since, even though most of my email addys are RGMetal now.


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2006)

I use an RG7420. Yeah, yeah, I know, it took a long time for me to come up with that one.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2006)

My old AOL screen name was EyeOfBalor. This screen name was true, but AOL is false.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2006)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I'm a sevenstring guitarist in a band called Ablick.
> 
> 7stringofablick


 All this time I thought it was 7-string of a B lick. B as in low B.


I still have no clue what Bostjan means. Boston + January?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2006)

Bostjan means "God's grace upon us."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought it was Stan Job. Evil sibling of Blow Job.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe I should change my name to Bobljow.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## evil (Jul 10, 2006)

I just am.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 11, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Mine is a collaboration of the book "Lords of Chaos" and one of my favorite bands Kult Ov Azazel.



I used to hang out with a Hell's Angel when I was in HS. He had a tatoo of a rooster hanging by a noose just below his knee. He used to (before he died) bet people that he had a cock hanging below his knee. Those who lost either thought it was funny and paid up or got pissed and did absolutely noithing about it. This dude was Hell's own bad ass.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> He used to (before he died) bet people that he had a cock hanging below his knee.



 That's genius!!!! 



LordOVchaoS said:


> .



this belongs in the cock worship thread.... oh yea I forgot.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jul 15, 2006)

My initinals and my old basketball #


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 15, 2006)

If I told you people, I'd have to hunt you all down and kill you.


----------



## Ken (Jul 15, 2006)

I blame my parents too. 

I'm just "ken" over at Jemsite.

Maybe I'll ask Chris to change mine. He may even let me specify what it will be.


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Jul 15, 2006)

metal zone is a boss distortion pedal. i dont even have one anymore


----------



## Donnie (Jul 15, 2006)

Donnie. It's long for Don, which is short for Donald
It use to be, and still is on every other forum, BucketBot. Which is a Buckethead reference incase you couldn't tell.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 15, 2006)

So you're BucketBot? Man, I hear you can lift like ten times your own body weight, is that true?


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> So you're BucketBot? Man, I hear you can lift like ten times your own body weight, is that true?



AND, write the Lord's prayer on the head of a pin!


----------



## Donnie (Jul 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Man, I hear you can lift like ten times your own body weight, is that true?


Only Monday through Friday after 5pm.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 29, 2007)

Time to bump this thread for all you new guys. What does that cryptic screen name mean?


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 29, 2007)

Jaxadam

Adam, and I live in the wonderful city of Jacksonville (lol), abbreviated Jax.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 29, 2007)

Yevetz - is my second name  that's all

So I am Volodimir Yevetz


----------



## El Caco (Aug 29, 2007)

It's my chinese star sign.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been known as a few different names on the internet....

But, the one that stuck is this one.

Started out when I wanted a new AIM name. I was listening to a lot of black sabbath and led zeppelin at the time, so I came up with.

BlackZeppelin220

this was shortened to BlackZepp
and later to 

Zepp88 which is what I go by everywhere on the internet. I really don't listen to Zeppelin much anymore, but I like the name Zepp.

the numbers?

Well, my birthdate is 2 20 1988 you guys figure it out


----------



## Michael (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I got a name change a while ago. It means umm, angel.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 29, 2007)

mine's just part of the original name for the band i'm currently in now


----------



## Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

hey! i guess i missed this one the first time around.



TheReal7 said:


> TheReal7.....
> 
> years ago when I finally got my UV777PBK, I was tryign to sign up a yahoo account. I wanted [email protected] but it was take. So I tried EVERY combination of 7's Seven's and VII's i could and no go. I got PISSED off and typed, iamtherealseven and bamn. It went through. So ya..eventually got shorted to TheReal7.



that's how i started with wildealien. i got pissed at yahoo for not having anything else available, and in the firestorm of typing shit together, wildealien just worked. it's still my handle on Jemsite, and is the url of my blog-based website, wildealien.com.

i wanted it changed to Leon here because, well, it feels a little less like the internet here. more like a family


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 29, 2007)

Leon said:


> hey! i guess i missed this one the first time around.



Me too. Being a habitual insomniac I went through a time a few years ago when a ridicululous chain of events led me to being woken up every fucking day by my neighbours while I worked nights. Thankfully things are calmer now.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 29, 2007)

Sakeido is an epic Japanese sounding name that I started using way back in high school. I think he was the lead singer of a Visual Kei band but I can't remember anymore, I just thought the name was badass. I registered for ss.org before I started using my real life nickname, Temps, online.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 29, 2007)

eeone is just a silly play on spelling my name. Ivan. 

Oh, btw what does it take to change one's username?


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2007)

PM me.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 29, 2007)

MF = Morten Fjeld, my name, and Kitten cuz i like kittens (and i´m alot like a kitten myself )


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 29, 2007)

Alex is my real name & D is for Danis and 33 was my age cause now I turned 34 the 30th of July . BUT WAIT !!! the name Goldorak is an old Japanese Cartoon when i was a kid .. He was sorta my Idol .


----------



## Jason (Aug 29, 2007)

Jason said:


> My username here used to be xtranscendedx and it is everywhere else too. The x's on the end have no meaning i use them because transcended is normally taken already. Transcend means to go above and beyond to persevere. To me it kinda means to never give up and always try your best and give 110%



Holy crap.. i was just coming in here to post this.. I didn't realise this is over a year old


----------



## Variant (Aug 29, 2007)

*Variant*, def. 'An event that departs from expectations'

Describes my personality and ethic as a designer to a good degree, also is the project title for my 'magnum opus' performance car design, though I'm considering changing that actually...


----------



## Groff (Aug 29, 2007)

The Missing...

One of my favorite old school Ministry songs


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 29, 2007)

I was a hardcore NM fan a while ago (Still love 'em!).


----------



## thor von clemson (Aug 29, 2007)

Please refer to exhibit A ...





Please remember, "All strings are tuned to notes.."


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 29, 2007)

<----- I have no idea. Just some random letters and numbers. Means nothing to me.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

YYZ2112 said:


> <----- I have no idea. Just some random letters and numbers. Means nothing to me.



The Rush song and the year the world's gonna implode on itself, maybe?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

+ rep sir!


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

My username used to be TheBlexican3 because I am the Blexican, and 3 is an awesome number. Not as good as 7, but still cool.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine used to be Stitch because that is what everyone called me and 216 because thats a cool number. But not as cool as 8.

Oh wait, I never changed it. I was thinking about changing my name to just "Simon".


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Mine used to be Stitch because that is what everyone called me and 216 because thats a cool number. But not as cool as 8.
> 
> Oh wait, I never changed it. I was thinking about changing my name to just "Simon".



I thought you just liked mushroomhead?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha thats the reason for the 216...the "Stitch" is a happy accident that it matches the samplist from Mushroomhead.

Anyway, I thought you just liked Blexicans?


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 29, 2007)

I chose Hellbound because I love the Hellraiser movies especially the first 2 before they turned into crap.

Also because Hellbound sounds cool


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 29, 2007)

Name- OzzyC 
Reason: There's some idiot who stole my nickname masquerading as a musician, but he has nothing to do with it. 

:ubersquint: 
Why? 
If you don't know, you don't need to know.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 29, 2007)

^ He knows.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Haha thats the reason for the 216...the "Stitch" is a happy accident that it matches the samplist from Mushroomhead.
> 
> Anyway, I thought you just liked Blexicans?



Haha, it's an old nickname that I got in 10th grade. My one buddy that I had been hanging out with for over a year didn't remember my ethnicity (Black and Iranian), so he always just assumed that I was mexican. I told him one day that I was half black, and he came up with Blexican. It's grown on me, and everyone calls me by it, so it stays.


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 29, 2007)

BTW Stitch I love your username sounds very original unlike mine.lol


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> BTW Stitch I love your username sounds very original unlike mine.lol



Sarcasm? 
I can't tell. Damn-cursed-inflectionless-two-dimensional-text...


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Sarcasm?
> I can't tell. Damn-cursed-inflectionless-two-dimensional-text...



Nah the "lol" fuked it up I was being serious....I only pulled off a lol at the end of my sentence just as a way to say that Hellbound is not original at all, especially when being compared to yours.


Yeah hard to tell how a person is when you only know them by what they type.lol I crack jokes on here like the one with the xbox360 loss simply to bring some laughter to the board...laughter is good for ya but for some reason everyone thinks I'm actually that serious.hehe


----------



## stuz719 (Aug 29, 2007)

Stuz 'cos that's pretty much what people have called me since primary school - and the "u" is pronounced "uh", not "ooh".

719 'cos that's a random number that I got once on a network. Bizarre, eh?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha, it isnt unoriginal. I guess the difference is that you use yours as an online handle, wheras Stitch is what my friends call me.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 29, 2007)

ermmm. i came up with "shadowgenesis" in like 8th grade when i was really into Everquest and it sounded like it would be a badass guild name (to an 8th grade gamer). I've just had it as my AOL SN and never changed it over the years, and i'm kinda proud of that longevity, so i use it for everything. It's my way of saying "fuck you" to people who are so self-absorbed that they need to have a cool new user name or e-mail address every year. :-D


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 29, 2007)

djpharoah 

I used to game a lot back in HS and in UT I was always that Egyptian looking character. Well my buddies started calling me the pharaoh even though the characters name was something else. I switched the letters "ao" to "oa" for originality and because I used to get a lot of spam in my inbox.

The dj bit used to come because I used to remix and make a lot of party music. Basically a dvd/cdr that would keep going for the entire disc filled with dance/trance/hip-hop etc..I used to dj and did a few raves but thats old business.


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Haha, it isnt unoriginal. I guess the difference is that you use yours as an online handle, wheras Stitch is what my friends call me.



Well at least I didn't go with my original idea with using "Disturbed" as my username.hehe I don't have any nicknames at the moment but by judging by most of the retarded posts I post here "Retard" would probaby suffice.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 29, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Stitch is what my friends call me.



My friends call me Stroker because they think all I talk about is stroking and supercharging engines, I don't use Stroker in any of the car forums I visit as it is a common user name and besides Firedragon makes for a more work safe smiley.

I wish I started with a name I like and stuck with it though as my user name list has become ridiculous. Other names I use; Mopar Steve, Street Racer, ultimatestreetracer, Firedragonxsmc, Darkprince, Darth Stroker, Hemi426 and UnFast.

And I'm The real Steve because I have never met another person who has Steve on their birth certificate.


----------



## CoachZ (Aug 29, 2007)

CoachZ, from Homestar Runner. I was feeling not very creative.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 29, 2007)

My first initial and my last name.

My title is pretty self explanatory too. Guess Im just boring


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Uhh... what's a Najtsob, fart nocker?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


 
  ALL HAIL THE DARK MOUSE!!  

I still find "All your base funny" and since my main instrument, both at the moment, and for osme time, is the bass, well it just kinda stuck. The yen symbol as the Y comes from an all your base parody called "all your spam" where the main line is "All you spam are belong to ¥" but is pronouced (by the robot voice) as "All your spam are belong to alt 1065", alt 0165 is how you type the Yen symbol on a western keybord (in windows anyway).

Also, Hello Kitty RULES!!


----------



## bostjan (Aug 29, 2007)

B is for belching and barfing and bile; o is for OCD, osteoarthritis - oh my, S is for sickness deep in your bowels;
T is for tetanus, tichinosis, tuberculosis and towels;
J is for crooked teeth in big nasty jaws;
AN is for anarchy and total chaos


----------



## Lee (Aug 29, 2007)

Umm. Mine's my name.


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 30, 2007)

mines from the song title of my most favorite band in the world; Vehemence.


and no im not an extremist.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 30, 2007)

Lee said:


> Umm. Mine's my name.



 


















































































Mines from the anime Lucky Star...










...and registering at 2 in the morning.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 30, 2007)

Ray isn't a common name, so I'm pretty used to being the only Ray that folks know. I started using ElRay about the time I met two other Ray's in very short span of time (new co-worker and co-worker's husband) and it would not be uncommon for all three Ray's to be in the room at the same time. Some how I became "The Ray". "El Ray" jazzes it up a bit, plus "El Rey" is Spanish for "The King"

Ray



Blexican said:


> The Rush song and the year the world's gonna implode on itself, maybe?


Nah, the airport and year that his luggage lost enroute to Las Vegas will actually be found.

Ray


----------



## Stitch (Aug 30, 2007)

Insert something about Greek Retsina here?


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is Kakaka because it's the most coolest ever.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm the owner of Desecrated Production so I use desecrated....


----------



## elmaestro (Dec 7, 2007)

elmaestro could mean "The Maestro" or "The Teacher" and shows my Spanish roots.
Maestro also coincides with my last name being Maestas as in 'maestoso'.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vicer Exciser is my favorite song by Whitechapel
and part of the lyrics are in my quote


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 7, 2007)

um, im an ibby fanboy at heard and really love orange amps


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine is but the name of the band i am currently in...If you google deathmask666 or just deathmask our name will be near to the top of the search results.


----------



## bobbyretelle (Dec 7, 2007)

well, at birth my parents named me robert, since my father and his father before him are both named robert there was confusion. Thus, the name Bobby was adopted by me. 

ive had this name for the majority of my sixteen years of living.


due to my lack of creativity and horrible memory i chose the name

*!!!bobbyretelle!!!*


the end


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2007)

its ummm..........my name!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 7, 2007)

play. stop. pause.

or

plays to pause.


Another solved mystery!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 7, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> um, im an ibby fanboy at heard and really love orange amps



Your fanboi-ism is but a drop in the ocean next to mine. 

You'll need to PM me your MSN dude, myspaz is being fagalicious.


----------



## oompa (Dec 7, 2007)

oompa loompa doompedi doo
ive got a perfect puzzle for you


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 7, 2007)

NegaTiveXero was my band's name when I signed up here year ago.

It's since changed to Scarangella.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 7, 2007)

poisonelvis was a thrash metal band i was in bout' 15 years ago.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 7, 2007)

Yevetz is my second name 

I am Volodimir Yevetz Anatoliyovich


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2007)

Levelhead was a punk band I had when I was in high school; and I was born in 1986.

Simple enough.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2007)

Um, it's my name.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 7, 2007)

Rick said:


> Um, it's because I am a user of RG7420's. Duh.





Fix'd.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 7, 2007)

^

 pwned.


----------



## Leon (Dec 7, 2007)

playstopause said:


> play. stop. pause.
> 
> or
> 
> ...



sometimes, i read it as platypus


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 7, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Uhh... what's a Najtsob, fart nocker?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



Are you a Furry?


and my name is just an obscure idea, induced by extreme amounts of caffiene


----------



## jufob (Dec 7, 2007)

The Godfather of Soul's initials outside of "ufo" and he's going to return some future Christmas morning so you better be ready and get on the good foot! (This religion should out-perform L.Ron Hubbard's Dianetics.)


----------



## amonb (Dec 7, 2007)

Just my first name (Amon) and the first initial of my last name (b)


----------



## playstopause (Dec 7, 2007)

Leon said:


> sometimes, i read it as platypus


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 7, 2007)

Stole mine off the song
Psychoface - Hatrix
(wicked solo in it, check their myspace if you want to hear it... its a side project of Jeffrey nothing from mushroomhead, exept more guitar stuff)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 8, 2007)

a friend of mine once referred to me as, "Ari, the Metal Warrior"....i used MetalWarrior for a while, but it's too common and people usually get to it before me, so i flipped it around to make it WarriorOfMetal.

on some other boards, i'm known as FalseRevRG (actually i think only one now), which came from a band i was in for a couple years in high school, called False Revolution, in which i was the Rhythm Guitarist.

my AIM name, Big Hairy Viking, is from a friend of my little brother's, who called me that once. i'm only about 1/4" taller than Noodles though


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 8, 2007)

i love thrash metal, im a man, my nick name is zac. thrash+man+zac= thrashmanzac.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> play. stop. pause.
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Incorrect. Plays Top Ause.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Prometheus (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine is twofold. I'm an atheist in a world of zealots - at least, that's what it felt like growing up. So, when I was quizzed about my religious beliefs, most people were inevitably shocked and horrified, and proceeded to alternate between attempts to save my soul, or condemning it to hell. Yippee. Anyway, I read the story about Prometheus, the Titan who stole fire from the Gods, and in some odd way, I identified with that. So, it's been a thing of mine for a while now.

Plus, when Emperor released Prometheus - The Discipline Of Fire And Demise, it blew me the fuck away! First Emperor I'd ever heard, and to this day, I think it's awesome awesome awesome. So, it tied in pretty nicely with this idea of myself as this lone ranger-type character, brining rationality to the people. Yes, I was young, I apologise


----------



## playstopause (Dec 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Incorrect. Plays Top Ause.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 26, 2008)

mine is a veeeery local swedish dialectal word meaning crazy or speedfreak/motorhead something like that. have had the same name online everywhere the last 8 years or so. I think it should be spelled gånten, but since you often can't use that letter online I had to go with "gaunten".
about the text below my nick, well, let's just say I waited over a year for my C7 FR, and I actually cancelled the order because I got sick of waiting. all this because I am a lefty.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 26, 2008)

The best thing about this thread being bumped is that you can read posts about user names people no longer use.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine...is rather boring. I'm not creative.

And i rather enjoy scar symmetry.


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 26, 2008)

PeteyG, my full name is Peter Graves and PeteyG was a nickname I picked up when Gina G was in the eurovision song contest stuff when I was probably about 8, it stuck for a while, then went away, then to be brought back again by a friend in college, and one day I used it as a youtube username, and it stuck from there all over again.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 26, 2008)

i randomly yelled out CatPancakes one time at a lan.
it stuck


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 26, 2008)

Sabu2k1

I made this name after 3 things.

1. Sabu the pro-wrestler (my fav)
2. It was 1999 and the whole Y2K hype was happening (hence the 2k)
3. Someone had Sabu2k, so I had to go with Sabu2k1... 

I have this name on everysite im at (jemsite, gamefaqs, no mercy zone, )
On ebay I had to go with Sabu13k cause I registered Sabu2k1 but forgot my password...

I have been meaning to change them all to ZOMB13 (my musical name) but its a hassle..

....yawn...


----------



## Lozek (Mar 27, 2008)

Lozek was the name of my previous band from 2001-2006. The name was derived from a Czech beer 'Velkopopovicy Kozel', and we just swapped the first & last letter.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't know if I already posted in here...

g3rmanium = Germanium = Semiconductor used in the 50-60s for transistors. In fuzz pedals. Of which I have some.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 27, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Don't know if I already posted in here...
> 
> g3rmanium = Germanium = Semiconductor used in the 50-60s for transistors. In fuzz pedals. Of which I have some.



That's just elemental! 

You also live in Germania, don't you Johann?


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 27, 2008)

Uber Mega because, erm...


----------



## biggness (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine is from being the size of a NFL lineman. I am 6'5'' and 260 pounds.  

and from my first and last name Justin Inches....


----------



## drjenkins (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine is from a couple different drunken nights years ago. Me and about 6 of my friends would be drinking everything from Kahlua to Pure Grain Alcohol. And through various drunken conversations about comic books, movies, family names and nicknames I got this one:

Dr. Azrael Kleophus Jenkins Phd., Esq., III 

so Dr. Jenkins for short.

It's stuck with me for so long my Mom got me a nameplate for my desk one Christmas that says Dr. Azrael K. Jenkins.


----------



## String Seraphim (Mar 27, 2008)

I dig stringed instruments and angel mythology, and apparently alliteration. The Walkin' Dude is a Stephen King reference from The Stand. In real life my nickname is variable. Usually Danny and whatever it is I'm doing at the time. Ie: Danny Eatinasandwhich.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 27, 2008)

Back when i was in college i made friends with this guy called Ed, one day i started calling him Edwardo in a really posh voice, and eventually he retaliated with "Mattayus", which is quite Latin sounding and it just stuck. Now people who don't even know of Ed's existence call me Mattayus


----------



## kristallin (Mar 27, 2008)

Kristallin was the title of a poem I wrote for German class back in the good old high school days. Teacher was impressed by the poem, but insisted she had to give me a low grade due to content, since it was slightly, ummm, "adult"..... Kids at school started calling me "that guy who wrote Kristallin", and that eventually got shortened to today's form, which has been my project's name since the early 90s.


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Mar 27, 2008)

AARRGGHHH came from a need for a new handle for fps games, this was during college where I was playing loads of UT. And it also works quite well for RPG games, looks like people are screaming when they speak to you. (Found this quite amusing then as I just used to be stoned pretty much all the time)
Ended up using the name for pretty much everything on the web.

The pic comes from a few years ago when I used to wear this old tatty army jacket to house parties because I could fit loads of beer in the pockets and it doubled really well as a duvet, it got nick named my hobo jacket 
That seemed like a most appropriate pic.

And the Fretboard Wizzard bit is a reference to Pratchett


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 27, 2008)

Forte is the name of a boss in Megaman.
Penance is the name of a boss in Final Fantasy X.

Mix them two together: PorteFenance!

I made the name when I was 12 btw. >.> Albeit, it is kinda cool. Loud Punishment.

And for anyone interested in what Ejaculadhesive meant well... use your imagination.


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine is just shotglass.
It's original use was in another forum I'm a part of, and I've had the name for about 6 years now. I just use it for a lot of online things.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 27, 2008)

I like ibanez and orange amps


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 27, 2008)

I just made it up on the fly, has no meaning, just amused me for whatever reason.


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 27, 2008)

The name Demeyes is just a different spelling of the word Demise, I picked it as a username for video games a few years ago so I stuck with it for going on forums too. It doesn't have any real meaning though


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 27, 2008)

its my name, sort of.

my legal name is shawn yates.
my family had our last name changed from fjellstad to yates when we moved to america.

i still, and always will, go by fjellstad.


----------



## crayzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine goes back to the days of Wing Commander...I had to make up a callsign and couldn't tell up from down while flying, let alone shoot anyone, so I thought it was appropriate...


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 27, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> That's just elemental!
> 
> You also live in Germania, don't you Johann?



Yes, and I was born there as well!


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 27, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, and I was born there as well!



Me too, Joann, I mean Johann!


----------



## bostjan (Mar 27, 2008)

I stole this guy's skin and wear it when I post on the internet. He went by Bostjan, so I thought it'd be a fitting nickname. I thought about Postjan for posting posts, but I liked Bostjan better, because it's an anagram of Stanjob, which sounds really gay. By the way, Glannda is an anagram of England and Danaca is an anagram of Canada.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm Trespass. I'm "in ur room, stealin' ur sevens".


...


But no really, Biblical reference to the Lord's Prayer. (And forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those that trespass against us). Me being one of those who trespass against everyone; to use others for my own selfish gain.


----------



## budda (Mar 27, 2008)

nickname given to me at a band practise ages ago. i no longer use that band name as an UN, just this one instead.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 28, 2008)

I've never really considered myself a guitarist, just someone that plays them from time to time


----------

